# Tractor Supply Veterans Day Sale



## Mike CHS (Nov 10, 2018)

In case you missed it, Tractor Supply is having their Veteran's Day Sale tomorrow 11 November which is a 15% discount.


----------



## Rammy (Nov 12, 2018)

Thank you to all Veterans for your service and sacrifice.


----------

